# [SOLVED] Winsockfix for Vista



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

My sister has XP Home. After removing a popular AntiVirus; she lost connection to the Internet. I was able to correct the problem by running Winsockfix for her. 

I have a friend in another state, who is running Vista Home Premium. That's all I can tell you about her computer. She is having connectivity issues since leaving a certain carrier. I want to suggest Winsockfix. Microsoft provides instructions for manually repairing Winsocket problems on Vista. This would be over my friends head. I cannot find a 'Let us Fix It For You' version of this tool, stated to be specifically for Vista. Does such an animal exist?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Winsockfix for Vista*

Hi this is all I can find Download WinSockFix 1.1.0.13 Free - WinSockFix - A free Winsock/Tcp repair utility - Softpedia it may well work


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Winsockfix for Vista*

It will work in Vista as well.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Winsockfix for Vista*

Thanks, Joe


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Winsockfix for Vista*

Thanks, Rich


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your welcome


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Ditto!!!!


----------

